# "DriTail" Question



## JimD (Jun 25, 2005)

rabbitgirl* wrote: *


> dixonsrabbitry* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > After the vet visit see if you can get ahold of some dry tail, and giveit to it. Most pestores around here carry it. Though Im not sure aboutthe ones in the UK.
> ...



Hi Rose,

We found the same thing when we purchased some the other day for one of our hamster(....the hammie is fine now jsyk)

I wouldn't have even noticed, but MrsD brought it to my attention.

I was also with the understanding that it could be used for rabbits,however it now indicates on the packagethat itisnotfor "use for non-rodents such as rabbits".

I'll have to research it a bit and see what I can find out.

~Jim


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks! It baffled me because I'd used it before....

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Jun 25, 2005)

Same antibiotics that are commonly used in rabbits, just that particular product has not been tested for use in rabbits.

Pam


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jun 25, 2005)

Not alot of meds are approved for rabbits. but they work. I use some approved for pigs on my rabbits.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 25, 2005)

Ahhhh....that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up.

Rose


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jun 25, 2005)

We used Bennaback (i think thats what it wascalled) on Chip, but the vet gave it to us, its usally used for birds.I would ask my vet before using anything, you don't want to hurt them.If it says "do not use on rabbits" i wouldn't, obvously a vet made apoint of having Virbac put it on theirbox.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jun 25, 2005)

Just because a label says dont use for rabbits,doesn't mean you can't use for rabbits. Like pam said its not a testeddrug for them. Most aren't. Basically what dry tail is is a watereddown verson of neomyacin sulphate. Same stuff. Just mixed with water.And neomyacinis safe to use on rabbits.

I believe it was pam that told me how to use the dry tail? Anyhow Ivesaved many M.E infected rabbits by using it. Most of those rabbits havefully recovered, and lived out normal lives.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 25, 2005)

As Dixons said, Neomycin is a commonly used antibiotic for rabbits, and sometimes sold under the brand name of "Biosol".



*"BIOSOL* liquid - A Neomycin Sulfate liquid marketed for use inscours in cattle and goats. It works in the gut and is very effectivein treating infectious mucoid enteritis. Available at most feed storesand also sold under the name of Dri-Tail in pet stores. The Dri-Tail isa very diluted form of Biosol."

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm





Pam


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jun 25, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> AsDixons said, Neomycin is a commonly used antibiotic for rabbits, andsometimes sold under the brand name of "Biosol".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I forgot about the biosol. Lol.


----------



## bluebird (Jun 27, 2005)

The reason the drugs are not approved forrabbits is money.the companies have to spend a great deal of it toapprove each animal as is must be tested.they think rabbits are justnot going to be a big enough return.most of the medicines used byrabbit breeders for many years are not approved for rabbits.Terramycinis reccomended by Bob bennet in his book.Corid is only labeled forcattle.bluebird


----------



## housetb (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this was a post from years ago, but I thought I would add to this because I just got my bun a few days ago. She was acting very strange, not eating, and had odd bow movements. Took her to the pet store where I got her and they told us she had wet tail, and the medicine they gave us to treat her was Dri Tail. If Dri Tail was not supposed to be used in rabbits, the pet stores would not sell it to you to treat them, would they?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 2, 2011)

Housetb, most pet stores don't know much about animals and will sell you things that are not good for your pet. Bunnies don't get wet tail, which is a hamster thing (though they can certainly have other digestive problems) and pet stores are not qualified to treat rabbits. It sounds like your bunny needs to visit the vet. You should make a thread over in the Infirmary subforum with more information about your bunny and people can try to help you there  Good luck!!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: Pet stores sell all sorts of things that aren't actually good for animals, like some of those giant seed blocks and a lot of other treats. Plus pet store employees are not required to have a certain level of knowledge. You really have to take everything they say with a grain of salt and do your research.

Don't be afraid to make a new thread for yourself! Come on in over to the Infirmary, we'll try to help you figure stuff out. We're no replacement for a vet, though. And just like pet store employees, you sometimes have to take internet advice with a grain of salt too.


----------



## housetb (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you guys for the comments. Sadly, Marshmellow passed last night before we could even get her anywhere other than the pet store we got her at.  I think the location I got her at was very uneducated because we have another pet store closer to the place I live and they were the ones that told us we needed to take immediate action (but we had to take her where we purchased her to get anything done). The employees at the location we got her were not as agile in the situation, and acted like it was fine and normal. I was very displeased... But they are supposed to work with us to give us our money back or a new rabbit. I plan on taking the store credit and going to the location that actually cared to tell us it was a serious problem and to get care quickly.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's not that unusual for pet store bunnies to be overstressed and possibly sick. They are sometimes shipped long distances from mass production breeders, and then not always cared for properly at the store.

Instead of buying a rabbit from a pet store, you might want to check out shelters or breeders in your area. Shelters and rescues are my personal preference, but if I definitely wanted a baby bunny (I like adopting adults- puberty sucks) and there weren't any available, I'd look for a responsible breeder. Both are much better choices for getting a healthy rabbit.


----------

